# FuFusClient's 1337 Journal



## FuFusClient (Sep 23, 2006)

Hey all, I don't know if your remember my first post a couple of months ago but if you missed out let me fill you in. 

My name is Ryan and I am going to school with fufu.  Fufu works out alot and works real hard for his Hawt bod.  In an attempt to get a hawt bod myself I decided to ask fufu for some help.  Fufu being the 1337 mofo he is decided to become my personal trainer and help shed some weight and gain some muscle.

I am currently 250lbs, 6'1" and have a 12" weiner FuFu and I will be working out 4 days a week (tuesday, thursday, saturday and sunday) and eating healthy foods and lots of protien. We have been working out for about 3 weeks now and here is where I am at now.

squat=8x135lbs
bench=8x110lbs
and various other PRs that I don't remember the amount or even the name of the exercise.  

I'll keep all you loyal viewers updated with the saga that is fufusclient's workouts.  

                                                                           -RyGuy


----------



## fufu (Sep 23, 2006)

Good shit! 

And for the record Ry guy is the man and squats nice and deep and is quick out of the hole! Very hawt.

Today we are going to Gold's and doing an upper workout. I except Ryan to be a PR-maniac.


----------



## BigDyl (Sep 23, 2006)

Lawl


----------



## Seanp156 (Sep 23, 2006)

The whole hawt bod thing sounds like a homosexual relationship to me, but I'll give you two the benefit of the doubt... Also, yes it is a prerequisite to have a 12" dong if you're male, and a member of these forums.

All joking aside, good luck with your goals, and keep at it. Fufu knows his stuff for the most part


----------



## tucker01 (Sep 23, 2006)

Good luck and Welcome.


----------



## fufu (Sep 23, 2006)

We are both extremely well adjusted hetero men!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FuFusClient (Sep 23, 2006)

Upper Body Work out:

Pulley Pulldowns
-8x105
-8x112.5~PR
-8x120~PR
-8x127.5~PR

Hammer Strength 
-8x70 left than right arm~PR
-8x80 left than right arm~PR
-8x90 left than right arm~PR

Bench Press
-8x105
-8x115~PR
-8x120~PR

Military Press
-8x65~PR
-8x65~PR

Seated Curls
-8x20 left than right arm
-8x25 left than right arm~PR
-8x22.5 left than right arm

Rotator Work

Stretches


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 23, 2006)

And part of the kiki meow club no less...  Welcome aboard.


----------



## Bakerboy (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## fufu (Sep 23, 2006)

Ryan is a PR machine!


----------



## KelJu (Sep 23, 2006)

You are in good hands Ryan. You got one of the most knowledgeable and hard working members of IM to guide you, so you are in a good situation. 
Most of us had to learn the hard way. There is so much to know about what we do, so having an experienced person to train with is invaluable.


----------



## kenwood (Sep 23, 2006)

good shit


----------



## fufu (Sep 23, 2006)

KelJu said:


> You are in good hands Ryan. You got one of the most knowledgeable and hard working members of IM to guide you, so you are in a good situation.
> Most of us had to learn the hard way. There is so much to know about what we do, so having an experienced person to train with is invaluable.



lawl, I feel special, ty ty.  

"There is so much to know about what we do, so having an experienced person to train with is invaluable."

This is so true. It is hard to imagine at first how much information and knoweldge there is about training and nutrition. After you start educating yourself you think about it in a completely different way.


----------



## SuperFlex (Sep 24, 2006)

This thread is not hawt...


----------



## FuFusClient (Sep 24, 2006)

This thread is soooooooooooooo HAWT!


----------



## Double D (Sep 24, 2006)

Well sounds like to me you are just starting out so you ought to get some crazy gains here in the first 6 months or so. Good luck with everything and keep us posted.


----------



## fufu (Sep 24, 2006)

SuperFlex said:


> This thread is not hawt...



Oh it's hawt, baby. It's_ hawt_.


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 24, 2006)

fufu said:


> And for the record Ry guy is the man and is quick out of the hole! Very hawt.







Seanp156 said:


> The whole hawt bod thing sounds like a homosexual relationship to me,




  Sean, you may be onto something.



 Welcome to IM, Client!


----------



## Seanp156 (Sep 24, 2006)

Triple Threat said:


> Sean, you may be onto something.



 Ya think?


----------



## FuFusClient (Sep 26, 2006)

So I had to skip my workout with fufu on Sunday because I was very busy.  But I plan to get back on track tonight with night's workout with fufu.


----------



## fufu (Sep 26, 2006)

Double raping for you today!!!!


----------



## FuFusClient (Sep 26, 2006)




----------



## fufu (Sep 26, 2006)

Let's go to the gym already, I've been procrastinating all day and I've run out of excuses to not write my essay!


----------



## FuFusClient (Sep 26, 2006)

Squats-
8x135
8x145~PR
8x155~PR

RDL w/db
10x60
10x65~PR
10x65~PR

Seated cable row
10x120~PR
10x120~PR

db rows
8x40 each arm
8x45 each arm

tri push downs
10x70
10x70
10x80~PR

stretches


----------



## Seanp156 (Sep 26, 2006)

Seanp156 said:


> The whole hawt bod thing sounds like a homosexual relationship to me





Triple Threat said:


> Sean, you may be onto something.


 




fufu said:


> Double raping for you today!!!!



I think it's been confirmed...

Lawl, good workout Fufu'sClient.


----------



## FuFusClient (Sep 26, 2006)

I yeah, I also did 3 sets of planks. 20 seconds each with a 6 kg medacine ball that fufu held on my back.


----------



## FuFusClient (Sep 28, 2006)

9-28-06

3min warm up on elip.

Squats:
-10x135
-10x135
-10x135

Deadlifts 6" below knee:
-8x135
-8x155~PR
-8x165~PR

Bench Press:
-6x90
-8x90
-5x110

Br Rows:
-10x65
-10x85
-10x95

stretches

2 sets of 30 second planks


----------



## fufu (Sep 28, 2006)

I didn't see you do those planks! You sneaky bastard! I'm so proud.

Remember, you stretched your hips and ankles after the 3 mins on the elliptical! That was the whole point of the little aerobic warm up, to get your muscles a bit softer.

Nice w/o,


----------



## AndrewSS (Sep 28, 2006)

hahah... double raping eh... gee wiz


----------



## kenwood (Sep 28, 2006)

lmfao @ this journal containing raping, homosexual, and ghey content  . good workouts my friend


----------



## FuFusClient (Oct 3, 2006)

Bench Press:
8x105
8x105
8x105

Overhead press:
5x85
8x65

Db rows:
8x40
8x45
8x50

Supinated grip pulldowns:
8x120
8x135~PR
8x135~PR

Rotator Cuff Work

Planks-10sets-5seconds each- 10 second RI, 7KG med. ball

Stretches


----------



## fufu (Oct 3, 2006)

lawl, actually it was a 6 KG medicine ball,no biggy, the damn place didn't have the 7, I thought I saw one last time. Hmmm.

You need to go check out the other forums and experience the wonder of IM!!!!


----------



## Jodi (Oct 3, 2006)

wow, this journal is gay   I feel like I walked into a homosexual club.  

Oh and welcome to IM


----------



## fufu (Oct 3, 2006)

Jodi said:


> wow, this journal is gay   I feel like I walked into a homosexual club.
> 
> Oh and welcome to IM



 ......


----------



## BigDyl (Oct 3, 2006)

Jodi said:


> wow, this journal is gay   I feel like I walked into a homosexual club.
> 
> Oh and welcome to IM



That's it misses, infraction #1!


----------



## FuFusClient (Oct 6, 2006)

warm up 3 mins on ellip.

leg streches

back squats:
8x145
8x135
8x135

rack deadlifts:
10x175~PR
10x185~PR
10x195~PR

grip work:
15 sec w/ 70 on each hand
15 sec w/ 75 on each hand

stretches


----------



## Brutus_G (Oct 6, 2006)

Hey fufus client welcome to IM. What are your goals right now?


----------



## Seanp156 (Oct 6, 2006)

Making good progress with the weights I see, keep it up.


----------



## Double D (Oct 6, 2006)

The program you got put together looks very solid.


----------



## FuFusClient (Oct 6, 2006)

ty ty all. I owe it all to fufu.  My goals are just to gain muscle and lose some fat.  I have no particular numbers in mind and as long as im progressing ill be happy


----------



## Double D (Oct 6, 2006)

Thats how we all start out then we want more!!


----------



## fufu (Oct 6, 2006)

BTW his rack deadlifts are set about 8 inches below the bottom of his knee. Working to full ROM, should have it soon.


----------



## MyK (Oct 6, 2006)

*********************GheyJournalAlert!!!**************************


----------



## fufu (Oct 6, 2006)

MyK said:


> *********************GheyJournalAlert!!!**************************



You'll fit right in. Pun intended.


----------



## fufu (Oct 6, 2006)

Ryan you going out tonight???


----------



## MyK (Oct 6, 2006)

fufu said:


> You'll fit right in. Pun intended.




after Ryans 12'er, I imagine anyone would, you little slut!


----------



## fufu (Oct 6, 2006)

MyK said:


> after Ryans 12'er, I imagine anyone would, you little slut!


----------



## PWGriffin (Oct 6, 2006)

am I wrong or is the man military pressing more than he benches??


----------



## FuFusClient (Oct 7, 2006)

Yes Colin we went out last night. I got owned and jon and bob didnt drink as might as me


----------



## fufu (Oct 7, 2006)

PWGriffin said:


> am I wrong or is the man military pressing more than he benches??



Nah, where do you see that?


----------



## fufu (Oct 7, 2006)

FuFusClient said:


> Yes Colin we went out last night. I got owned and jon and bob didnt drink as might as me



That's 2pid. Then again you are an alcoholic. 

lawl


----------



## fufu (Oct 7, 2006)

Ryan! I expect you to work out today!

Here is what I want you to do.

dumb bell rows - 3x10 with the 50's
wide grip overhand grip pulldowns - 3x12 - 105 lbs
dumb bell bench press - 3x10 with the 35's, or 40's depending on how you feel
seated dumb bell overhead press - 2x10 with the 25's, or 30's depending on how easy it is

then two sets each of those rotator cuff exercises I showed you before.

5 sets of planks, 10 seconds each, just count in your head, 30 second rest in between.

form form form!


----------



## Double D (Oct 7, 2006)

fufu said:


> Ryan! I expect you to work out today!
> 
> Here is what I want you to do.
> 
> ...



Do you 2 not go to school with each other?


----------



## FuFusClient (Oct 7, 2006)

Double D said:


> Do you 2 not go to school with each other?



O we go to the same school. Fufu decided to go home this weekend and dithc me. So now I have to go work out by myself now. Thanks fuf.


----------



## Double D (Oct 7, 2006)

Yeah I had a buddy that went home every weekend. One of the coolest guys to hang out with. But he was a total momma's boy whenever it comes to weekends.


----------



## fufu (Oct 7, 2006)

I might be back tonight or tommarow.

What night was that party on again?


----------



## FuFusClient (Oct 7, 2006)

in a couple hours momma's boy!!!!!!1


----------



## fufu (Oct 7, 2006)

Did you work out???


----------



## Double D (Oct 7, 2006)

FuFusClient said:


> in a couple hours momma's boy!!!!!!1



Haha.......guess I started that. Your in trouble now, you arent going to get a good spot.


----------



## fufu (Oct 7, 2006)

Ryan is just jealous because I come when I workout and he doesn't.


----------



## Double D (Oct 7, 2006)

Wow dont need to know that.....the real question is who gets the ladies and who doesnt?


----------



## fufu (Oct 7, 2006)

Double D said:


> Wow dont need to know that.....the real question is who gets the ladies and who doesnt?



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RDeeRumrbLA

Ryan for sure! If he isn't living under a rock the ladies just swarm him!


----------



## Double D (Oct 7, 2006)

You getting you some ladies are ya? Thats a boy. Conversation goes like this

Fufu:I can bench, squat, and dead more than you!!!

FC: Alright, well I definitly get more pussy than you kit kat.


----------



## fufu (Oct 7, 2006)

lol, I would never say that!


----------



## Double D (Oct 7, 2006)

Ryan........would he?


----------



## FuFusClient (Oct 7, 2006)

neg Colin would never say that. Fufu is the nicest guy evar.  Just because I get way more pussy than him doesn't mean he's going to project on me. Im training him with the ladies as we speak.


----------



## fufu (Oct 7, 2006)

FuFusClient said:


> neg Colin would never say that. Fufu is the nicest guy evar.  Just because I get way more pussy than him doesn't mean he's going to project on me. *Im training him with the ladies as we speak*.



  

Why aren't you at that party!?


----------



## Double D (Oct 7, 2006)

Alright Fu your off the hook your not a huge dickhead.


----------



## fufu (Oct 7, 2006)

Double D said:


> Alright Fu your off the hook your not a huge dickhead.


----------



## FuFusClient (Oct 7, 2006)

Im headin out ot the party in a couple


----------



## BigDyl (Oct 7, 2006)

No drinking, son.  Alcohol is catabolic and dehydrates you, and like 1000 other things.  Don't make me get Jodi to post the list.


----------



## Double D (Oct 7, 2006)

BigDyl said:


> No drinking, son.  Alcohol is catabolic and dehydrates you, and like 1000 other things.  Don't make me get Jodi to post the list.



Silly BD dont you know Alcohol gets you


----------



## fufu (Oct 7, 2006)

BigDyl said:


> No drinking, son.  Alcohol is catabolic and dehydrates you, and like 1000 other things.  Don't make me get Jodi to post the list.



Moderation is key.


----------



## Double D (Oct 9, 2006)

How'd the boozin go?


----------



## FuFusClient (Oct 12, 2006)

boozing went well i had a great time


----------



## FuFusClient (Oct 12, 2006)

3 min warm up on ellip.

stretches

box squats:
8x135
8x145
8x155

Deadlifts:
8x185
8x190
8x195

1 30 sec plank

stretches


----------



## fufu (Oct 12, 2006)

You forgot to tag the PR on the deadlifts!


----------



## KelJu (Oct 12, 2006)

I know this is a dumb question this late in the game, but wtf is a box squat?


----------



## fufu (Oct 12, 2006)

KelJu said:


> I know this is a dumb question this late in the game, but wtf is a box squat?



Pretty simple, it is a squat where you descend your ass onto a box, then push back up. It helps develop the motion of "sitting back". I believe it also reduces some of the stretch reflex by absorbing some of the momentum.







Disregard the bands in that picture, lawl.


----------



## Double D (Oct 14, 2006)

KelJu, you never played high school football did ya? The box squat was in every weight lifting program I did for football.


----------



## FuFusClient (Oct 24, 2006)

Special fufu edition of Ryan's log.

flat bench press
warm ups - 1x6 at 45, 1x4 at 65, 1x4 at 85
set #1 - 4 reps at 135 lbs
set #2 - 4 reps at 135 lbs
set #3 - 4 reps at 135 lbs *PR*

seated overhead db press 
set #1 - 4 reps at x2 35 lbs
set #2 - 4 reps at x2 35 lbs *PR*

supinated grip pulldowns
set #1 - 8 reps at 150 lbs
set #2 - 8 reps at 150 lbs
set #3 - 8 reps at 150 lbs *PR*

single arm hammer strength row 
set #1 - 8 reps each side at 80 lbs
set #2 - 8 reps each side at 80 lbs
set #3 - 8 reps each side at 80 lbs *PR*

Ryan's form was best today during bench press. His negatives were very slow and controlled. te-hehe!


----------



## Seanp156 (Oct 24, 2006)

fufu said:


> Pretty simple, it is a squat where you descend your ass onto a box, then push back up. It helps develop the motion of "sitting back". I believe it also reduces some of the stretch reflex by absorbing some of the momentum.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



True Story, however box squatting as a PLer is much different from how most people usually box squat... I learned this just recently with the guys I lift with... I feel like I'm learning to squat all over again


----------



## fufu (Oct 24, 2006)

Seanp156 said:


> True Story, however box squatting as a PLer is much different from how most people usually box squat... I learned this just recently with the guys I lift with... I feel like I'm learning to squat all over again



orly? How so?


----------



## FuFusClient (Oct 26, 2006)

Another special addition of fufu logging Ryan's workout -

squats
warm ups - 1x10 at 95 lbs
set #1 - 4 reps at 135 lbs
set #2 - 4 reps at 145 lbs
set #3 - 4 reps at 155 lbs

deadlifts 
warm ups - 1x8 at 135
set #1 - 4 reps at 195 lbs
set #2 - 4 reps at 215 lbs
set #3 - 4 reps at 225 lbs*PR*

Bulgarian DB squats 
set #1 - 8 reps each leg at bodyweight
set #2 - 8 reps each leg at x2 10 lbs
set #3 - 8 reps each leg at x2 10 lbs *PR*

stretch


----------



## Brutus_G (Oct 27, 2006)

Nice deadlifting.


----------



## FuFusClient (Oct 29, 2006)

Ty


----------



## Double D (Dec 26, 2006)

Hey what happened here? Wheres this little fella been?


----------



## fufu (Dec 26, 2006)

I think he lost motivation.


----------



## Double D (Dec 26, 2006)

So I guess hes done huh? Another lost soul who stumbled away from bodybuilding. I guess he ran out in front of a truck and it made him road kill. Poor little kitty.


----------



## fufu (Dec 26, 2006)

Who knows...haven't talked to him in a while.


----------



## Double D (Dec 26, 2006)

You give him a call for me. You tell him not to be such a lazy ass! To get his shit together and get this ball a movin again. I know how bad it is to stop for a while and try to get back into it. It is horrible.


----------



## fufu (Dec 26, 2006)

Hello Grisham I haven't seen you here in a while

Here, where exactly are we?

We're in my living room Grisham, do you like what I've done with the place?

Actually to be perfectly honest I don't notice any changes at all.

Really? Well...the TV's new, that purple lamp over there, it's new. Damn it Chris, the fucking carpets new!

Well sorry if I haven't been here in 8 ye-

8 years!!!

Oh well...is your brother still in the army?

Don't betlittle me by changing the subject Chris, and yes he is.

Oh...well that's cool

Yeah he's really great, I wouldn't have even dignified you with an answer except I'm...so damn proud of him.

Get over it.

No I won't get over it, he's my brother and he's incredible.


----------



## fufu (Dec 26, 2006)

Double D said:


> You give him a call for me. You tell him not to be such a lazy ass! To get his shit together and get this ball a movin again. I know how bad it is to stop for a while and try to get back into it. It is horrible.



I think he could really get to where he wants to go if he spent more time in the diet department.


----------



## Double D (Dec 26, 2006)

Yeah well it doesnt look like he is going to get anywhere doing what he is doing, which is nothing.


----------



## fufu (Feb 1, 2007)

Ryan's has done ~6 miles on the elliptical on monday and wednesday. 

I want him to weight train but he likes low intensity cardio. So be it!

His weight is down to 244 I believe. 

He should be updating his own journal damnit!


----------



## Double D (Feb 1, 2007)

Yes he should tell him not to be such a lazy ass. Get under some weight. All cardio is going to do is make you smaller. And if you dont add some muscle then all your going to do is make yourself a smaller pear instead of a big pear. Come on buddy, reshape that body!


----------



## Seanp156 (Feb 1, 2007)

I concur. I only do cardio twice a week for like 15 minutes moderate intensity along with lifting 4 days a week.


----------

